# X to stock



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

So I got the new galaxy nexus and want to put my phone back to stock to give to one if my buddies. Just wondering if I can just unroot it and then do a factory reset? If it helps any I am on miui

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowcaddy (Jun 9, 2011)

millersss said:


> So I got the new galaxy nexus and want to put my phone back to stock to give to one if my buddies. Just wondering if I can just unroot it and then do a factory reset? If it helps any I am on miui
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I would SBF

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowcaddy (Jun 9, 2011)

There is a sticky on how to do so if u don't

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

cool thanks man. i tried sbf ing once b4 and it wouldnt work for me . ill try agian.


----------



## obsession (Dec 12, 2011)

Just a side note with the sbf, you might already know, make sure you use a USB port on the back of your computer. I know a few people including myself who failed while using the front port but has success with the rear port.


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't know if you need help still but here's 2 video tutorials I made for sbf'ing...one using rsdlite and the other is in case rsdlite doesn't work for you.

With Rsdlite Tut: 




Without Rsdlite Tut: 




Sent from my TouchDroid using Tapatalk


----------

